# Former front man of Blink 182, Tom DeLonge, has some interesting claims about UFO's/alien technology



## AsianTrumpSupporter (Oct 27, 2017)

DeLonge is also publishing a book by Bob Lazar, a scientist/engineer who claimed to have worked at Area 51. The following interview/documentary with Mr. Lazar starts out with some annoying sound effects, but the annoying sounds stop at around the 4:44 mark:


A lot of people consider Mr. Lazar to be a crackpot, but he was talking about Area 51, gravitational waves, and Element 115 long before they were confirmed to exist. As with all things like this, I'm highly skeptical, but I also find it really interesting.


----------

